# Problema de encender teclado Yamaha psr-03



## UTY (Sep 22, 2013)

Buenos dias,

Soy nuevo miembro en este foro, y me permito exponer mi caso.

tengo un teclado yamaha psr03 que es equivalente a los teclados psr 520 y 620.

Ultimamente, el teclado se enciende y se apaga frecuentemente.

Cuando lo abri, he encontrado que el Circuito PQ05RA1 estaba mal soldado. Cuando lo repare y lo cierre, me saldria otro problema de algunos luces led rojos que se enciendron pero el teclado funcionaba bien.

lo abri otra vez para verificar los enchufes, pero ya no se enciende mas.

He verficado la corriente, y las salidas de 5V funcionan bien, .

En la pantalla, solo se ve un poco de dibujos en negro flojo, pero sin luz.

Cuando paso me dedos encima de los componentes electronicos de los altavoces, oigo el ruido.

he visto que la salida de 9V en el circuito PQ09RA1 no funciona, y el terminal ON/ OFF esta a unos 90 mV. pero Cuando le doy a este terminal mas de 2V el circuito produce los 9V y la luz de la pantalla se enciende pero sin poder visualizar nada en la pantalla.

El terminal ON/OFF de aquel circuito esta conectado con el circuito CPU (hd6413003TF16) en el pin(24).



quiero que alguien me diga donde esta el problema y como resolverlo.

gracias


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 22, 2013)

bueno en un principio me habia inclinado por la cintilla de datos de la pantalla que a veces se quiebra cerca a los contactos. se corta se pela y se vuelve a colocar con cuidado, cuidando de colocar la cintilla de presiòn trasera, pero si ya estás probando los voltajes creo que ya pasaste por ahi.
suerte


----------



## UTY (Sep 22, 2013)

muchas gracias por la respuesta. 

He verificado toda la zona cerca de la  pantalla, pero todo funciona bien.

He constatado que Cuando enciendo el teclado, el circuito PQ05RA1 se calienta para dar los 5V, pero tambien el circuito (TC170C120SF-003) se calienta tambien, es normal que se caliente este circuito??

EL circuito (HD6413003TF16) no se calienta, es normal o no?

quiero tambien añadir que Cuando enciendo el teclado, a veces los dibujos  empiezan a aparecer bastante negros en la pantalla, pero a veces solo se encienden algunos led rojos sin nada aparecer en la pantalla.

Gracias


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 22, 2013)

y el teclado funciona al menos en registro piano?
lo de que se calientan los integrados, es muy relativo, prácticamente todos los integrados con procesadores generan algo de calor, y ni hablar los reguladores. pero calores tolerables, calor de leche como decia un viejo amigo.


----------



## UTY (Sep 23, 2013)

Hola,

No entiendo lo que quieres decir con tu pregunta "y el teclado funciona al menos en registro piano?"

Dudo que el problema esta en el circuito CPU HD6413003, porque la salida del pin que da los voltios al terminal ON/OFF del regulador PQ09RA1, no funciona. entonces imagino que el circuito tambien no sale las informaciones a traves los otros pines.

Por eso estoy verificando si el problema puede venir de otra componente o si alguien tenia un problema similar.

El condensador de 6800µF, puede provocar un problema parecido? porque no llego a medir lo, por falta de aparato adecuado?


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 23, 2013)

Una duda cual es la PSR03? no encuentro esta referencia en Yamaha, dices que es un equivalente de la psr520, que su encendido es por suiche análogo. y la fuente es externa.

por otro lado normalmente un condensador de 6800uF, luego de un suiche, da unos picos relativamente altos de corriente mientras se carga abruptamente, que con el tiempo, puede deteriorar el interruptor.

Ahora volviendo al regulador PQ09RA1, normalmente el condensador de 6800uF nunca va a la salida del regulador , va a la entrada Co es el condensador de salida y debe ser mucho menor que el de Vin

si tienes duda con el condensador puedes sacarlo cargarlo y descargarlo con cuidado para ver su capacidad, o combiarlo temporalmente con otro similar en el circuito y ver como se comporta(puedes ensayar con uno de 4700uF que es mas común, pero no dejarlo ahi si te funciona con el de 4700uF pues su capacidad es menor), un condensador de esta capacidad normalmente no falla al menos tan rápido ya que el teclado es relativamente nuevo.

Despues de esto, podriamos centrarnos en la entrada del regulador, ya que puede ser encendido por cualquier voltaje despues de los 2V, producido por un TTL, un CMO hasta un voltaje de una resistencia. Sigue la pista del on off y puedes encontrar el daño que puede ser hasta una soldadura fría o aislado


----------



## UTY (Sep 23, 2013)

perdon, el teclado es psr-A3.

puedes descargar el manual del servricio buscando la plabra PSR620-service-manual-YAMAHA en owner-manuals.com; (lo siento no llego a adjuntar la direccion del web a este mensaje).

tal lo veras en el manual, el pin ON/OFF del regulador esta conectado directamente al pin del circuito HD6413003 sin pasar ni por resistencia ni nada. por eso pienso que este circuito puede tener problema.

Si no, como puedes explicar los ledes que se encienden rojos a veces


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 23, 2013)

Tienes toda la razón,
pàrece ser el micro:
http://www.digchip.com/datasheets/parts/datasheet/192/HD6413003-pdf.php


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 23, 2013)

Amigo UTY, si dices que el display "a veces" aparecen con buen contraste y "a veces" no, pues si el equipo dispone de ajuste de contraste de LCD, de lo contrario deberas chequear en el interior.
Mas alla de ese detalle, puedes lograr alguna funcion?.


----------



## UTY (Sep 23, 2013)

Gracias GUDINO,

Es que cuando enciendo el teclado, el contraste aparece ligeramente como si le falta mas coriente. como si querra encender pero se bloquea.


----------



## UTY (Sep 26, 2013)

Hola amigos,

como que no he encontrado en venta el circuito CPU, estoy revisando mi theoria.

Os voy a dar mas indicaciones, a ver si podemos encontrar otra via para resolver este problema.

Hoy cuando he medido el output del circuito PQ05RA1, he constatado que empieza con el valor de 5V pero con el tiempo (casi 1 minuto) la tension aumenta para llegar rapidamente a 6V y mas.
dando un sonido fuerte en los altavoces.

Que pensais?


----------



## psre453 (Nov 18, 2022)

Buenas buenas. Si me lo permiten, tengo una pregunta. 
Tengo un Yamaha psr e453, hubo 2 apagones seguidos y de ahí empezó mi piano como que se le va el contraste a la pantalla, y ahora lo enciendo y solo toca unos 20 segundos y luego hace un ruido en las bocinas y se le va el audio, la pantalla se queda en blanco y ya no se puede ni apagar, solo queda con su luz de fondo en la pantalla pero no responde


----------

